# New bow



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm looking at upgrading. I'm looking at the Hoyt superhawk and the hoyt katera. Have any of you had experience with either bow? Is it worth the extra money to go with the katera? I'd like to know as much as i can before I drop the money. Thanks in advance.

David


----------



## brdhntr11 (Feb 19, 2008)

to be honest i've shot the katera, vulcan vectrix, but not the superhawk but for your money the katera is down right amazing. It's quick not too heavy and very quite. I own a katera and it was worth every penny that is for sure. Maybe another option is Hoyt's 2009 Alphamax 32, it's really close to the katera the difference is hte alphamax is an inch shorter, has a 1 inch long brace height of 7inches witch means the bow is a little more forgiving.

just thought i'd throw some info your way if ya got any more questions just ask

good luck on picking one out


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a Hoyt 38 Ultra with a Hoyt stabilizer, a camo QAD drop away rest, a 4 pin Trophy Ridge sight, limbsavers, quiver, nice release, 6 arrows, broad heads and field tips, and a case I will sell you? I can't bow hunt anymore.


----------

